# openSUSE WLAN-Karte



## Knoppers (6. Februar 2009)

Abend,

ich hab auf meinem Laptop (HP Pavillon ze2000) Windows und Suse 11.0 drauf. Mein Problem ist aber, dass unter suse das WLAN nicht funktioniert. Unter Windows läuft es problemlos.
Die WLAN-Karte wird zwar erkannt, aber ich glaube, dass sie ausgeschaltet ist. Wenn ich versuche die Karte einschalten will, passiert nix.

Gibt es villeicht spezielle Treiber oder kann man die Karte auch anders einschalten?

mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Knoppers


----------



## LSd (7. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen,
zeig mal her was folgende Befehle ausgeben:


```
user$ iwconfig
```


```
user$ lspci
```
Im Falle, dass es eine PCI-Karte ist. Andernfalls kannst du noch folgende Befehle nutzen "lsusb" für eine USB-Wlankarte und "lspcmcia" für entsprechende Geräte.

Was ich dir versuche mitzuteilen ist: Wir sollten den Chipsatz deines Wlan-Devices herausfinden. Dann ist ein weiteres Vorgehen möglich.

Grüße


----------



## Knoppers (9. Februar 2009)

Hi,

soll ich die Befehle ins Terminal, also die Konsole eingeben? Ich habs schon in versch. Varianten pobiert, aber es kam nur die Meldung, dass der Befehl nicht gefunden wurde.

mfg Knoppers


----------



## LSd (10. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen,


Knoppers hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> soll ich die Befehle ins Terminal, also die Konsole eingeben?



Richtig.



Knoppers hat gesagt.:


> Ich habs schon in versch. Varianten pobiert, aber es kam nur die Meldung, dass der Befehl nicht gefunden wurde.
> 
> mfg Knoppers



Die zu installierenden Pakete, insofern nicht vorhanden, heißen "usbutils", "pciutils" oder "pcmciautils"

Grüße


----------



## Knoppers (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hab die Packete alle installiert. Leider klappt es immernoch nicht.

Habe ich vielleicht die Befehle falsch eingegeben? Habs auch versucht mit [Benutzername] iwconfig oder mit dem Dollar-Symbol danach.

mfg Knoppers


----------



## LSd (11. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen,

hast du denn die Befehle als Root ausgeführt?


```
name $ su
```

Danach dein Rootpasswort eingeben.

Und nun den entsprechenden Befehl eingeben.

Grüße


----------

